# my new snakehead



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they are realy small right now, but thats ok, I don't mind. there cute little buggers


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice guys what kind eh


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

awsome


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't knw how to spell it, but ill give it a try, gachua .

anyway, they are dwarf snakeheads :nod:


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice pick up man. I just sold my last gachua today also. Those guys are a blast. Make sure that tank is covered bro.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How big do those get?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

8=9 inches they breed by 4in im pretty sure

i want some

i have a nice planted 29 from a buy that didnt go threw.. maybe some leafish and a couple gachuas...


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Where are you getting them???


----------



## benefit (Sep 3, 2003)

Nice gachuas. Keep that tank covered. Mine jumped out through a tiny hole smaller than a half inch with the water lowered about 4 inches.


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)

I want one bad!!!


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

booger said:


> I want one bad!!!


 I second that!


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

there a pain in the ass to get in ct.. still dont have them and ive been lookin for almost a year now


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

get a condensation tray if you have a lip in your tank, that will stop them jumping out.


----------

